# Vermont Nuc Workshop



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

The Vermont Beekeepers Association will be holding a workshop for making nucs to be overwintered. All are welcome to attend, and there is no charge...although you could join our association.

Details at: http://www.vtbeekeepers.org/page5.html


----------

